# 10 biggest technology myths



## suyash_123 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all,
i got  a good interesting technological article on today's times of India site.

hope this removes some of our readers mythys in computer world 

Topic : *10 biggest technology myths*

1st  :- *More mega pixels mean better pictures*

We wish it could be true. Because then we all would have been pro photographers. More mega pixels were a big deal when digital cameras were new. But once the threshold of five mega pixels was reached, the number stopped being the most important factor in a camera.

In any modern camera, image quality primarily depends on sensor size and quality of lens. This is the reason why you are likely to get better images from say a Nikon D40, a 6 mega pixel camera, than a new point-and-shoot slick camera that can capture photos in 14 mega pixels.

2nd :- *Higher dynamic contrast ratio is better*

Monitor and TV makers love to bandy about dynamic contrast ration. For example, Acer says its S231HL monitor has a dynamic contrast ratio of 12,000,000:1. In reality, this number doesn’t mean anything.
This contrast ratio can be achieved only when the monitor is displaying a completely black image. During normal use, the ratio is likely to be lot less than the static contrast ratio, which is 1000:1. Dynamic contrast ratio is a just a marketing scam so steer clear of that.


3rd :- *More RAM in a graphics card is better*

More RAM in a graphics card is better
This is another marketing scam. And many gamers fall prey to it. In a graphics card, everything depends on the kind of processing chip that is used and not on amount of RAM. While buying a graphics card users need to pay close attention to the name. For example, AMD Radeon HD 6850 with just 1GB RAM will be more than four to five times faster than AMD Radeon 6450 with 2GB RAM. 

4th  :- *Macs don't have viruses*

Macs don't have viruses
It’s not really a myth. There is some truth to it. People using Apple’s MacBook, iMac or Mac Pro are less likely to face computer viruses. But this is not because Apple’s computers or operating software are virus-proof. The fact is that cyber criminals largely focus on Windows because that is used by majority of people. But as popularity of Apple’s computers increases, cyber criminals are taking note and new viruses and trojans on Mac have started appearing. 

5th :- *Right click+refresh makes PC faster*

Right click+refresh makes PC faster
Around 15 years ago, computers were always running out of memory. RAM was very expensive and most computers had just 4MB to 8MB RAM. Then, there were poorly-coded applications that caused memory leaks. This led to the practice of right click+refresh on the desktop as by refreshing the display or in other words Explorer, in some cases users quickly reclaimed free RAM after closing a process.
On modern computers, which have ample RAM, doing a right click+refresh is nothing more than a foolish habit. 

6th:-* For graphics work, a Mac is best*

This one too was true sometime back. But now it’s more of a myth than a fact. Before 2006, Apple was using processors based on PowerPC architecture by IBM. Compared to Intel or AMD processors, PowerPC chips had an advantage in graphics-heavy work. But after 2006, Apple shifted to Intel processors. A Mac still has some advantage in font management as well as quality of bundled monitor. But if you are a graphic designer who knows your trade well and who takes care while choosing his gear, you don’t need to pay premium and buy a Mac just because someone told you that it is better for graphics work. 

7th:- *To delete a file permanently, delete it from Recycle Bin*

To delete a file permanently, delete it from Recycle Bin
After deleting a sensitive file from recycle bin, never think that you have obliterated it. Using recovery programmes, even a kid can retrieve the file back. When you delete a file from recycle bin, Windows just changes its file name and makes it invisible to user. The file does not get deleted unless it is overwritten, which happens over a period of time when you create new files. 

8th :- *CPUs with more cores/Ghz are better*

Another marketing lie. In any processor or computing chip, the underlying architecture is what matters. This is the reason why even slower AMD Athlon processors were considerably faster than Pentium 4. And the architecture is reason why nowadays a four-core Sandy Bridge processor from Intel is faster than six-core processors that AMD sells. 

9th:- *You need to buy expensive security software*

This was true when no good security software were available for free. But situation has changed a lot in the last few years. Nowadays, if you want some cyber security on a home computer you don’t really need to spend any money.
Microsoft Security Essentials, which is a free dowanload, will do the job. And so will free anti-virus programs from AVG, Avast or Avira. 


10:- *You need to stop a USB drive before taking it out*

This is true but partially. If there is a file transfer going on, which means if you are moving files between pen drive and computer, you may need to stop USB drive before unplugging the pen drive.
But if there is no file transfer happening, you can pluck out the pen drive right away. We assure you that it won’t go up in flames. 



Link :- 10 biggest technology myths- The Times of India


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

suyash_123,
good one  nice share


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice share..!! It'd be surely a great read for members.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 15, 2011)

nice find.


----------



## kamal_saran (Jul 15, 2011)

+1 nice share bro


----------



## motobuntu (Jul 15, 2011)

@suyash_123, thanks for sharing this article.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice article suyash_123, thanks for the share. Although many of us are aware of these myths but I'd love the rage reaction if I were to show this to a noob. I'm particularly annoyed with the last myth.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank u all friends!!!
will share more infos in future!!!

@sygeek: what happened to last myth???
it is correct na???

if u transfer any file from or in to usb drive it is busy and u must not other wise the data inside may be corrupted and worst case scenario some internal  chip gets issues and can get dead.

I lost 2 gb Pendrive like that as i was coping a file ,but as it was taking to long to copy files and all system hanged i removed it while data transfer and after then it always shows me new hardware found and  usb drive not recognize.

recently i lost 8gb kingston, but doono why? I connected my pen drive to My frd pc to get some movies and he replied with the error as Unrecognized usb device and after then it does not got connected to any of computer i tried...

I thing the Chip( as well as body) used in New pen drives are very delicate as to reduce Overall price and make it VFM.

Now planing to Buy new 8gb again


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

suyash_123 said:


> Thank u all friends!!!
> will share more infos in future!!!
> 
> @sygeek: what happened to last myth???
> ...


Let me rephrase, I'm particularly annoyed by noobs believing in the last myth.


----------



## azzu (Jul 15, 2011)

Thx for d info..
had good time reading


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2011)

Still you'll lose unsaved changes to the documents in the pen drive if they are open and you just pop it without "Safely Removing" it.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 15, 2011)

nice share buddy............but i think higher dynamic ratio does make a bit difference.......in displaying bright and dark images...


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 15, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Let me rephrase, I'm particularly annoyed by noobs believing in the last myth.



and also by that refresh thing on Desktop ...
it is equal to refresh a folder and nothing else (desktop is actually a folder)

My frds use to do that refresh desktop 10- 15 times after every half hour .

i told it is no use but in Vain...
This thing was spread like Virus in all minds!!!



Liverpool_fan said:


> Still you'll lose unsaved changes to the documents in the pen drive if they are open and you just pop it without "Safely Removing" it.



not to worry as all data was on my hdd!!
but i lost that pendrive ... 

actually i was bit frustrated...

i Tried that coping files 4-5 times , by system hangs and have to close explorer .

finally i tried once more and again coping stucked and i removed that pendrive in aggression.
even i was not confirmed that at that time, data is Being transferring or not as it was stucked!!!

Man from then onwards i never buyed any transcend products!!!, all memory product are damn slow , poor performing and delicate!! (as body got cracked).

I Always use Kingston everytime now...


----------



## TheMost (Jul 15, 2011)

I believed two of these in this list ... What a dumb am I 

Thanks a lot


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 15, 2011)

suyash_123 said:


> Hi all,
> i got  a good interesting technological article on today's times of India site.
> 
> hope this removes some of our readers mythys in computer world
> ...


Thanks
It cleared My _Kaan- Fuzans_


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Still you'll lose unsaved changes to the documents in the pen drive if they are open and you just pop it without "Safely Removing" it.


Unless someone does NOT own Windows XP, they should be fine.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 15, 2011)

One More Myth...

If u have Amd Processsor  and asus Mobo and Ati Onboard graphics card , you cannot have NVdia Grafic cards in ur system...

I believe this is False!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

suyash_123 said:


> One More Myth...
> 
> If u have Amd Processsor  and asus Mobo and Ati Onboard graphics card , you cannot have NVdia Grafic cards in ur system...
> 
> I believe this is False!!!



we can install Nvidia Card on board with ATI IGP...
just have to disable it from BIOS


----------



## nims11 (Jul 15, 2011)

the fifth myth is a very common one. i am sick  of people refreshing 10 times before and after doing anything.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 15, 2011)

> 8th :- CPUs with more cores/Ghz are better
> 
> Another marketing lie. In any processor or computing chip, the underlying architecture is what matters. *This is the reason why even slower AMD Athlon processors were considerably faster than Pentium 4. *And the architecture is reason why nowadays a four-core Sandy Bridge processor from Intel is faster than six-core processors that AMD sells.



Heh heh.......  

Is the Article Writer himself a dump !!!

So, he admits that the AMD processors were _actually_ *slower *then Intel, but inspite of this it ran *FASTER*!!!!   ======== Now, that's a dump explanation.

PS : Although I believe in him, his explanation is not correct.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 15, 2011)

nice findings..only core-architecture seems improper..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Heh heh.......
> 
> Is the Article Writer himself a dump !!!
> 
> ...



I think he means with a lesser clock speed AMD proccys were faster. Poor choice of words though.



suyash_123 said:


> One More Myth...
> 
> If u have Amd Processsor  and asus Mobo and Ati Onboard graphics card , you cannot have NVdia Grafic cards in ur system...
> 
> I believe this is False!!!



lol I am typing from a PC with exactly that config 

I hope it doesn't catch fire


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Some are facts & some are Myths *www.pic4ever.com/images/www_MyEmoticons_com__burp.gif


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing buddy.
You have used kingston,transcend pen drive.But now try something new aka Corsair flash voyager 8 pen drive which is far better than the two.Also has higher transfer speed and backed by 10 yrs warranty by legendary corsair.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2011)

suyash_123 said:


> 5th :- *Right click+refresh makes PC faster*



 Still, I love to Refresh. I feel it makes my computer feel fresh! 



suyash_123 said:


> 10:- *You need to stop a USB drive before taking it out*



 Still, I love when computer tells me its, "Safe to Remove your Hardware."


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 16, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Still, I love to Refresh. I feel it makes my computer feel fresh!



*+ 1*

I miss this functionality in Linux !! 


PS: Only Bill Gates and People at Microsoft knows what it does actually!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

^^Refresh is like taking a Bath....*www.pic4ever.com/images/bathtime.gif


----------



## Alok (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol anyways nice share


----------



## shiwa436 (Jul 16, 2011)

NICE share bro....


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice article buddy...



Tech&ME said:


> *+ 1*
> I miss this functionality in Linux !!
> PS: Only Bill Gates and People at Microsoft knows what it does actually!!


I'm glad Linux doesn't have Refresh, it wasted lot of my time...
Even though I know I don't want to do it, I end up doing it...


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 16, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Nice article buddy...
> 
> 
> I'm glad* Linux doesn't have Refresh*, it wasted lot of my time...
> Even though I know I don't want to do it, I end up doing it...





Now don't have another *MYTH* !!

Some Linux distros does have "Refresh Desktop" thing, see below image:

Note: It was a distro with Microsoft licensed codecs. It is dead now!! Paid version is ONLY available at present.

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/9608/54679572.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2011)

@Tech&Me
KDE 3.5 had the "Refresh Desktop" in the right click context menu of the desktop. You have posted the screenshot of Linspire which used KDE 3.5 with few of their own "enhancements".


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 16, 2011)

^^
True mate,

As I said, Linspire was actually Lindows ( clone of windows like, they tried to clone it to look and feel like windows, they also went further and got license from Microsoft to see some of their "enchancements")

Saidly It is dead now!! You need to BUY it NOW.... 

Another *MYTH* == Linux is *FREE* for all!!

Not really, some distros are *PAIDWARE*!!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 16, 2011)

Really Nice one!!

P.S. This isn't any kind of News!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Well, Its NEWS for the one's who believed them!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2011)

Since this thread is NOT news from any angle, I'm moving it to Community Discussions.

Anyway, about the safely remove hardware thing - you NEED to do it if your OS uses delayed write and you write into the USB drive. Delayed Write means the changes are written to disk only after a fixed condition is met, which is usually files exceeding X mb in size or the unmounting of the device. It is used to improve the life of the flash memory. But on the other hand, if all you are doing is copying stuff FROM the device, i.e the device was only used for reading, there is absolutely no problem if you yank it out half way through. And often, its only the file system which is corrupted in case of a partial copy in windows. I've fixed quite a few USB drives by plugging them in my linux laptop, opening GParted, and formatting the partition, or in some cases re-creating the file-system itself. All my friends think I do some complex hardware-level fixing when all I do is make a few clicks with my mouse


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice post.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow...Nice share

And I was a noob to refresh atleast 10/20 tyms an hour...


----------



## buddyram (Jul 16, 2011)

really a thought refreshing article!


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> Now don't have another *MYTH* !!
> 
> Some Linux distros does have "Refresh Desktop" thing, see below image:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info buddy. Then I'd like to prefer distros which don't have a refresh button.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jul 17, 2011)

just checked....even windows 7 has a refresh option ..... ! 

Sigh ! !


----------



## R2K (Jul 17, 2011)

> For graphics work, a Mac is best
> 
> This one too was true sometime back. But now it’s more of a myth than a fact. Before 2006, Apple was using processors based on PowerPC architecture by IBM. Compared to Intel or AMD processors, PowerPC chips had an advantage in graphics-heavy work. But after 2006, Apple shifted to Intel processors. *A Mac still has some advantage in font management as well as quality of bundled monitor.* But if you are a graphic designer who knows your trade well and who takes care while choosing his gear, you don’t need to pay premium and buy a Mac just because someone told you that it is better for graphics work.



Is it really true that Mac comes with better monitors than regular PC..?
And what does font management mean ?
.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks ,these really are the relevant myths. I myself did not know about that Dynamic Ratio thing. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 17, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Thanks for the info buddy. Then I'd like to prefer distros which don't have a refresh button.



In Linux Pressing the *F5* key while you are in desktop will refresh it !!

So, it actually has it. Only the difference is the GUI doesn't have it by default.

You can add manually the 'Refresh thing' though!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice share. Thanks.


----------

